# Auction Score



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Made an Estate Auction Sale Saturday night, was advertised on Craigslist, LOTS of wood working tools on the sale. Early on things were selling a tad ridiculous, nearly new prices for a lot of things. Later on things went ridiculous the other way!

Scored heavily, can't complain, spent $300, predominantly on tools. Bought a collectors plate with Dwight and Mamie Eisenhower on it. Spent $2.50 less than I could have bought it off E-Bay. And, I bought a Vintage Hand Painted Signed Porcelain Vase from Bavaria, Germany... If we have any hand painted signed German Vase experts amongst us, please wave your hand in the air, I could use some information on this one. Considering the amount of Gold Leaf on this piece, I'm thinking it might be worth a few more dollars than I paid for it. But, I can't find a thing on the internet by that maker that resembles it in shape, size, design, painting, painter... I'm at a loss for value in other words. Somewhere between $30 - $300, I paid less than $20.

Was a lot of goodies of interest...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



SO yes... I spent my Saturday night sitting in a crowded building bidding on used tools!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2018)

And, NO...I didn't bring all of that home Tony!!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2018)

The Porter Cable Jointer/Planer I did bring home! $90 (Sells new for $300) 
Porter Cable 12" Dovetail Jig in the box, looks like it might have been used once or twice at most! $60 (Sells new for $100) 
The Channel Lock Big Azz pliers I did bring home! $27.50 (Sell new for $50) 
The Bolt Cutters I did bring home! $10 
2 - Diston Handsaws, both in really good shape. $7.50 for the big one, $5 for the little one! (Could stand tuning up, see a few dull points on teeth but not bad!) 
Older Makita drill, thought it was 1/2", chuck appears to be 3/8", cord needs repair - $5 
Craftsman 1/2"Hammer drill, appears heavily used - $15 
Craftsman Roto-Zip tool - $10 


I'll get pictures of them all tomorrow when I unload the car!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2018)

Good score Rocky, auctions are lots of fun....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

I dig auctions. Nice scores butpics or it didn't happen.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Good score Rocky, auctions are lots of fun....



First time I've been to this auction house, have seen a few auctions listed there on Craigslist, but nothing that really got my attention. I foresee more visits, nice big metal building, good sound system, good auctioneer, good support crew. Didn't waste time and try to squeeze every last nickel they could out of things that weren't moving, they stated up front, that if the crowd would work with them they'd turn 2 items a minute, and to be honest, they were pretty close to that. Crowd started thinning a little, had a lot of household items, few tools, and junk boxes left; they told the crowd they were going to take a short break, to come up and pick anything they wanted to bid on and move it up to the bid tables, they didn't want to waste time selling things people didn't want. 

Most of the bigger merchandise on this sale was really clean and really well kept, bigger tools for the most part had owner's manuals with them, were in original cases, were still in the original box. Most of this stuff wasn't even cleaned up, the jointer/planer still has a thin film of sawdust on it, you can see the dust on the planer in the picture. Was obvious they just backed up to the garage and loaded things.

Crowd was good, not a lot of problems, not a lot of questions or bickering, not a lot of chatter. It was just a FUN auction. Ran into a couple of old friends of the family, have known them 45+ years. Had fun visiting with them. Really was a good time.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice haul. Auctions can be fun.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 4, 2018)

Did you get that Merle adjustable corner clam? I have a couple of them I use on boxes and they work really well.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Plate is a Homer Laughlin, semi collectible, average price is about $17.50, cost $15 on FleaBay with $5 shipping.






Vase is a Forest production, Artist name is Franck signed below the picture of the golden pheasant, not sure what all the marks are on bottom. All the gold and brownish stuff down the legs, dirt under his feet, is Gold Leaf.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Did you get that Merle adjustable corner clam? I have a couple of them I use on boxes and they work really well.



No Ray... I bid it to $25 and dropped out, you can buy it new on Amazon for $30. I think it went for $27.50 before they were done.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> No Ray... I bid it to $25 and dropped out, you can buy it new on Amazon for $30. I think it went for $27.50 before they were done.


True.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well going through things taking pictures... 

- Roto-Zip tool is a Roto-Zip, it's in a Craftsman Router case. Several packs of new bits in there with it too!! 
- Makita Drill is in fact 1/2" - Yee Haa!! They used a little smaller chuck than most, but it states right on the chuck it's 1/2". 
- Both drills came with chuck keys. 

Made in Taiwan but they appear well built. Reasonably tight for an old set of Chinese made bolt cutters too.






Scattered freckles of surface rust just starting, otherwise looks like new. If you never use them, they're worth $25 just to see the look on people's face when they ask for a big pair of Channel Locks and you hand them these. 



 

Handsaws are both in decent shape, little light oil and a Scotchbrite pad they should look better than new. 



 

Craftsman 1/2" Hammer Drill - 






Makita 1/2" Drill - Need to shorten the cord on this one.





Roto-Zip tool looks to be in decent shape, with 2-3 packs of new bits in the box. 



 

Porter Cable 6" Variable Speed Jointer/Planer - 





Porter Cable 12" Dovetail Jig - In original box, with parts list, and original receipt...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2018)

Congrats! Must have been a blast. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Must have been a blast. Chuck



Woulda been more fun if those clamps had gone a little cheaper, I coulda looked like @Kenbo when I clamped up an ink pen to turn.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Woulda been more fun if those clamps had gone a little cheaper, I coulda looked like @Kenbo when I clamped up an ink pen to turn.




Having extra clamps won't make you look pretty like me @rocky1 

Clamps can't fix ugly.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ray D (Feb 4, 2018)

I have the same jointer, although mine has a Delta label slapped on it. It works fine for what I use it for. 13 years old and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

I call those giant channel locks oil filter wrenches, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Plate is a Homer Laughlin, semi collectible, average price is about $17.50, cost $15 on FleaBay with $5 shipping.
> 
> View attachment 141171
> 
> ...



http://www.antique-shop.com/forums/index.php?topic=11560.0

http://www.porcelainmarksandmore.com/resources/unidentified-companies/forest/index.php


https://www.ebay.ie/itm/VTG-pagoda-...779219?hash=item3f91aa0853:g:S9AAAOSw9VRZ344d


I found something for ya rocky....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

I was looking with the search words....
forest bavaria germany china


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's interesting... Chasing the links on some of that and following different makers names, lead me to discovery of info indicating the little gold scribble under the Forest name that looks kinda like 88, well that is the Maker's Mark. And, researching the Maker's Marks leads one too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I call those giant channel locks oil filter wrenches, lol.



I like the fact that they are now stamped "Big Azz" behind the Channel Locks stamp.  Last set of those I had, which I think I left in ND, wasn't stamped with that to my recollection. But yes... They do come in handy for a number of things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice...now you just have to match it up...


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Uhmmm... Yeah! Been through half the page and not finding anything. The info that lead there, was E-Bay auction for a Forest Vase same Franck signature on the art, but the Maker's Mark was altogether different.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm... Yeah! Been through half the page and not finding anything. The info that lead there, was E-Bay auction for a Forest Vase same Franck signature on the art, but the Maker's Mark was altogether different.



If you have chrome, you may be able to search for the image...


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't have Chrome... Wouldn't take much to download it though.


----------

